# I'm screaming for your August photos so hand 'em over!



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

August is a good month for riding. I bet there are some great photos out there!


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Here you GO !!!!

Bronze Guy









White Guys









and a Bear


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

A local Bicycle Forum site has a two games going. One's called Photo Tag and the others called Speed Photo Tag. Object of the game is the same, a picture of your bike is posted in a place. Object of the game is to ride to that spot take roughly the same picture and then post the next tag spot before anyone else does. Photo Tag covers most of the twin cities and places don't need to be well known and speed tag is only inside the Minneapolis city limits and is meant to be a place that most people would recognize so the tags turn quickly. I've been trying to win and have mostly been getting skunked. 


First photo is my first try. Took off for the spot and somebody posted it about a half hour after I left. 
Second photo was a successful tag by me in Photo Tag. My only one so far 
Third Photo was my Tag spot for others to find.
Fourth photo is from the same ride. I went for the current standing speed tag site, but it had turned twice by the time I got home.
Fifth picture was a speed tag I took but got skunked by an hour or so.
I was going to grab another on the way home last night, but it got tagged about 20 minutes before I left the office. The new one was someplace I have no idea where it might be, so I did the commute report instead.


----------



## ckelly49 (Jul 9, 2006)

this is my GF in the midst of her first 50 miler.. she just started riding about two months ago. i can't begin to tell you how proud of her i was at the end of this day.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*A couple from my Milledgeville, Ga. ride..*

My home town...


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

ckelly49 said:


> this is my GF in the midst of her first 50 miler.. ....


Look at all them traffic lights!


----------



## ckelly49 (Jul 9, 2006)

MB1 said:


> Look at all them traffic lights!



they're tough to get away from in north jersey.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*A few random Vancouver shots*

I took plenty of photos this month. These ones are sort of a random sampling in and around my home town.

1) Festivals are always popular summer things. This is one from the Gay Pride Parade, which in Vancouver at least is a hugely popular family event. The streets are lined with about 300,000 folks spanning the whole gamut of the population. You can decide if these are men or women.
2) Since public art seems to be a theme in this thread: the upside down church
3) Classic Car show: that is a 1966 Ferrari - my favourite in the whole show
4) My dog, Kublai, rummaging about.
5) Angry looking sky over downtown
6) Railyards because well, I have always had a bit of a thing for trains


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

August was a great month for me...I had my first 900+ mile month


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

August was a good month.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

*We had a nice full moon in August*

This was the night of the eclipse, But I didn't stay up that late.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

*And some bronze for MB1*

Clarksville, TN


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....<o></o>


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

ckelly49 said:


> this is my GF in the midst of her first 50 miler.. she just started riding about two months ago. i can't begin to tell you how proud of her i was at the end of this day.


Major congratulations on getting your GF into cycling. 

Mine works in the healthcare field, so she knows how it would benefit her health. So it shouldn't be a problem getting her into it, but things sometimes aren't as easy as you'd think. :mad2: 

We now return to our regularly scheduled thread...


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*Where were those shots from*

Looks like someone got out in the wilderness a lot in August. Where were you?


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)




----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

oarsman said:


> Looks like someone got out in the wilderness a lot in August. Where were you?


The backpack pics are in the Shining Rock Wilderness area in western NC. The rest are also in WNC around the Nantahala Gorge. The last mtb race pic was central Ga.


----------



## el gee (Feb 4, 2005)

Birmingham, AL


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

*Eli's first tomatos ever...*

Eli's first tomatos ever... the best I ever tasted. Parents out there know what I mean.

singlecross


----------



## bburgbiker (Apr 7, 2003)

*Mountain Biking in Mammoth*

Did plenty of commuting as usual on the Paramount but the highlight of the month was mountain biking at Mammoth Mountain. You can barely make out a chair lift behind me in the first shot. 

We also made the trip to Yosemite and I took this shot of Tioga Lake just before the entrance of the park. It was very dry but the weather was unbeatable the entire time we were there. Can't wait to go back in the winter for fun in the snow!


----------



## GeoCyclist (Oct 31, 2002)

*120 Degrees and NO Shade!*

I took these photos while mountain biking in the desert in Bahrain last month.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

*LaMaddelena, Sardinia*

The end of August brought some cloudy weather and dramatic sunsets. Those MTB pictures from Bahrain brought back memories. Walking from the El Safir hotel to the American compound meant losing five pounds in sweat. Truly one the most miserable places on earth in the summer.


----------



## shog (Feb 27, 2006)

I stopped to enjoy the park
Then things were SSSizzling along
Then I got all of my ducks in a row this month
Finished the month off by slowing down and taking in the sights


----------



## beantownbiker (May 30, 2002)

MB1 said:


> August is a good month for riding. I bet there are some great photos out there!


What is that memorial with the guy halfway underwater? i'm thinking of taking a trip to DC with the GF this fall and would love to see that one.


----------



## bburgbiker (Apr 7, 2003)

*The Awakening*



beantownbiker said:


> What is that memorial with the guy halfway underwater? i'm thinking of taking a trip to DC with the GF this fall and would love to see that one.


It's not really a memorial and it's not underwater but rather a sculpture of a man embedded in the earth struggling to come to the surface. It's called The Awakening and is on Hains Point in DC and if you want to see it you'd better get a move on because it's being moved to PG County, MD (within the year I think).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Awakening_(Johnson_sculpture)


----------



## beantownbiker (May 30, 2002)

bburgbiker said:


> It's not really a memorial and it's not underwater but rather a sculpture of a man embedded in the earth struggling to come to the surface. It's called The Awakening and is on Hains Point in DC and if you want to see it you'd better get a move on because it's being moved to PG County, MD (within the year I think).
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Awakening_(Johnson_sculpture)



wow, thanks for the info!!


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

View attachment 100661

View attachment 100662

View attachment 100663


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

I did some good riding in August, but I didn't take my camera with me most of the time. My only ride with the camera was when I went to visit Undies Jr. at his job site in early August.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*No Riding...*

August is a good month to ride but it is a *great* month to not ride!!!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Scot_Gore said:


> A local Bicycle Forum site has a two games going. One's called Photo Tag and the others called Speed Photo Tag. ....


That just looks like a whole lot of fun!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

philippec said:


> August is a good month to ride but it is a *great* month to not ride!!!


That water looks cold.

BTW Thinking of "not-riding" and water that is a bit warmer..........


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh man, I bet he is having fun. And they pay him for that?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

That very first photo rocks! (Actually they all rock but the first one really catches the eye).

BTW I guess you are indeed frugal if you are complaining about the Holga!


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

MB1 said:


> That just looks like a whole lot of fun!


I was wondering if we could do something like it here on RBR. I was thinking something like, post a picture of your bike and your VietNam Veterans memorial, then somebody else shows their bike and their VietNam Veternas Memorial (need not be the same one) and posts a new photo of say, a waterfall and their bike...next person shows a waterfall in their region, and so on and so on. 

Do you think we'd get enough interest on the board to keep it moving?

Scot


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Oh man, I bet he is having fun. And they pay him for that?


Yeah, he made good money driving that combine. He earned more in three weeks than his friend earned in a whole year of delivering newspapers. I liked it because it's a summer-only job so it doesn't interfere with school :thumbsup:


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

That is still one of my favorite statues in DC. I actually said "whoa!" when I opened this thread - great shot!


----------



## Cody Broken (Aug 15, 2007)

Some talented peeps up in this forum, yo.
I got nothing but props to give.


----------



## biker_boy (Sep 10, 2002)

Duckman,

Is that the Fontana Dam in TN? Looks a hell of a lot like it if it's not...


----------

